# Jazz Rock Fusion Jam - Etobicoke



## Fiddlefusion (Dec 31, 2005)

If you like players like Greg Howe, Brett Garsed, Al DiMeola, Shawn Lane, Chick Corea, Victor Wooten, Guthrie Govan, Allan Holdsworth, Rachel Z, Scott Henderson, Frank Gambale, Richie Kotzen, Tony Levin, Bela Fleck, Mike Stern, John Patitucci, Stu Hamm, Bill Bruford, Chad Wackerman, Dave Weckl, John McLaughlan, Jean-Luc Ponty, Terry Bozio, Steve Morse, Dave Weiner, Eric Johnson, Frank Zappa, Gary Husband, John Scofield, Mike Keneally, Pat Martino, etc, ad infinitum. Then you might want to come out to this jam. We've already got guitar players, bass players, keyboard players, and drummers coming out. But the more the merrier. We'll take turns and play, network, meet some great players, etc. This is happening this Saturday October 11th at 8:00PM.


Who knows, you could meet up with your next band mate(s) It has happened several times at these jams!!!!!

E-mail for more info and to arrange to attend.

E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Where is this event taking place?


----------

